

Lovefield: A Cross-Browser SQL-Like Query Engine from Google - antoaravinth
https://github.com/google/lovefield?utm_source=javascriptweekly&utm_medium=email

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8657761](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8657761)

